# Sir John Eliot Gardiners Beethoven at Carnegie Hall



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

I have been loving his live versions of the 2, 5, 7, and 8th recorded and released by WQXR and Carnegie Hall. I just read an article about his performing the 9th there as well but can’t seem to find a recording. Does anyone know if one exists? I have his complete cycle with ORR, but not live.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

The four symphonies you mentioned were released by Gardiner's own label SDG. They were released on two cds. I'm not sure if the ninth will be released later. You can try to contact the label on their website and hope for a reply:

*https://monteverdi.co.uk/contact*

I searched the SDG website, amazon and Spotify and there is no sight of the Ninth yet. 
Sometimes it takes a l o n g l o n g time before a recording is released.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't know about the Carnegie Hall 9th, but Gardiner performed the 9th at Lincoln Center in NYC in 1996, along with the Missa Solemnis, on different nights (both are works that Gardiner excels in). I was at both concerts, and thought the performances were dynamic and exciting. The Gloria movement from the Missa Solemnis, as sung by the brilliant Monteverdi Choir, particularly stood out to me. The 1996 performance was likewise recorded by WQXR in New York (audio & video) for radio and/or TV broadcast. However, I can find only 3 of the movements on You Tube (as the 2nd movement has been deleted for some reason):














http://www.baltimoresun.com/enterta...by-orrjohn-eliot-gardiner-20130318-story.html

So, if you're writing any letters of inquiry to SDG, you might ask about the Lincoln Center 9th too.

P.S. The 9th concert began with a rarely performed Beethoven choral work, the late Cantata "Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt", Op. 112 ("Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage"):


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Gentlementalman said:


> I have been loving his live versions of the 2, 5, 7, and 8th recorded and released by WQXR and Carnegie Hall. I just read an article about his performing the 9th there as well but can't seem to find a recording. Does anyone know if one exists? I have his complete cycle with ORR, but not live.


As you've discovered, there were plans to finish this live cycle but it's doubtful it will be (unfortunately) unless SDG already have the recordings in the vault. It's a shame as Gardiner's live 5th and 7th are up there with Honeck and Kleiber as reference recordings. It looks like we're only going to have the 4 but hey ho, there are enough LvB cycles out there to keep you going for a decade.


----------

